# L245dt



## HarryG

Hi, possibly have chance to buy a used L245DT(25HP, locking dif, 4WD). Think its a 1987 vintage, no ROPS(which I'd like to add).
Still negeotating price and owner still unsure as to sell so I'm doing my homework. My question is, this is an agriculture use type unit with no power steering. I've driven it and it operates fine but want to ask if it will be too difficult to steer if I add a FEL which it doesn't have now? I've driven tractors with no power steering and when it has a FEL loaded its "power steering by ARMstrong" and difficult to say the least. Can this model be retroed to power steering??
I know a Kubota FEL would be pricy, any other FEL's options?


----------



## Michael

Hi, Harry you can various market FELs to the L245. These tractor are smaller and lighter then a regular tractor and the brands that come to mind quickly is Koyker, and even generic brands will fit. I have a L-185 with a generic FEL and it works great and without the power steering. It does tend to a little hard at a standstill but once rolling no problem at all in the steering of it. Are you sure its a 1987? The reason is the fact you mention it did not have ROPS, I tend to think it might be older then that but I'm not sure.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by HarryG _
> *Hi, possibly have chance to buy a used L245DT(25HP, locking dif, 4WD). Think its a 1987 vintage, no ROPS(which I'd like to add).
> Still negeotating price and owner still unsure as to sell so I'm doing my homework. My question is, this is an agriculture use type unit with no power steering. I've driven it and it operates fine but want to ask if it will be too difficult to steer if I add a FEL which it doesn't have now? I've driven tractors with no power steering and when it has a FEL loaded its "power steering by ARMstrong" and difficult to say the least. Can this model be retroed to power steering??
> I know a Kubota FEL would be pricy, any other FEL's options? *



Harry, prior to owning my 4410 I had a Kubota L245 with the L1200 FEL and L590 RFM. The steering was a little more difficult that is comfortable in tight spots but was not really that much of an issue. I think in my case the added weight or the RFM offset the much of the weight of the FEL. Kubota has a safety program to sell owners of these tractors ROPS kits at reduced pricing. I purchased one this way. Download a copy of the discount certificate and take it to your Kubota dealer and they can order you a ROPS at a discounted price. As I recall, I paid about $180 for the kit which comes with a set of seatbelts too. The Kubota dealer pissed and moaned about the price certificate and I had to contact Kubota Corporate in GA to make him give me the correct price. 

The only draw back to the ROPS/seatbelt kit is that it is not a folding ROPS kits and it will not fit under most garage opening when installed. Other than that, it was a very well put together kit and worth every penny. 

The L245 I think you will find has a very small and cramped operator station and the FEL controls are kinda in the way. Be sure to check and verify that the clutch is not stuck or sticking which is very common with these machines if you let the set parked without a clutch pedal block to hold the clutch pedal down about an inch. The owner's manual covers this. The most obvious symptom of a stuck or sticking clutch is that the transmission grinds when selecting a gear. 

I also have an L245DT parts manual in .pdf format if you do decide to get the machine. 

If you need parts or have other questions about these machines tractorsmart is a good place to buy parts and ask for Ronnie Bowman. He was VERY helpful when I had my L245. 


ROPS and seat belt Certificate 

Tractorsmart 

Good luck on your potential tractor buy! These are tough and very well built tractors and will last a long time if properly cared for.


----------



## HarryG

Michael, it could very well be older than 87. I really don't know. It could even have had the ROPS removed(there have been "Bozo's "that have done such things). I'd have to go check to see if it ever had ROPS. My friend bought it used several years ago so he knows it didn't have it when he bought it but thats all. Actually its in pretty good shape and runs great and only 800 hours(at least thats what the meter says LOL). Soooooo the year may remain a mystery unless I can find a tag somewheres on the tractor. I'll take a look when I go there next time to check it out. We are still in the "feel out" stage(Feel out stage=how much he wants vs how much I'll pay). I shouldn't even ask this but what do you think it might go for $$$ wise?
Thanks, Harry


----------



## HarryG

Chief,
Thanks for the good info.............that is good to know about the ROPS discount. As cheap as I am I know I would get a high quote price and say the hell with it and go fabricate one. I am very good at fabricating stuff but I'm not "certified" so you know what I mean.
Yep, had several tractors in the past with the disc stuck to flywheel scenerio. Real PITA sometimes to get unstuck. 
Thanks, Harry

PS Thank you to all our Veterens!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael

> _Originally posted by HarryG _
> *Michael, it could very well be older than 87. I really don't know. It could even have had the ROPS removed(there have been "Bozo's "that have done such things). I'd have to go check to see if it ever had ROPS. My friend bought it used several years ago so he knows it didn't have it when he bought it but thats all. Actually its in pretty good shape and runs great and only 800 hours(at least thats what the meter says LOL). Soooooo the year may remain a mystery unless I can find a tag somewheres on the tractor. I'll take a look when I go there next time to check it out. We are still in the "feel out" stage(Feel out stage=how much he wants vs how much I'll pay). I shouldn't even ask this but what do you think it might go for $$$ wise?
> Thanks, Harry *


The serial numbers on the tractor are located on the engine right hand side if you are seated on it, The engine serial number plate is just over the fuel pump, and the tractor serial number is located about 6-12 inches forward of the 3 point control lever on the transmission.


----------



## Michael

Please disregard my attachment it does not work and I have to go work. I will try tonight to post the pdf file after I'm back home.


----------



## Michael

Well I try this again jpeg format.


Hurrah it worked.


----------



## Michael

My L185 that I got last March or April I paid right around $4500.00 That included the FEL, a gray market 48" rototiller. I bought the box blade and the rotary cutter later and spent a additional $1000.00. 

So I imagine that the L245DT is worth about a $1500-2500 more, Mine has the 4 wheel drive and I just got lucky. Sorry I did not answer it sooner as I got distracted by the picture of the serial number locations.:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## HarryG

Thanks for the input, I have to go give her another look see and do some bargaining. Good time of year up my way in winter to buy but bad to sell.


----------



## Live Oak

Harry, the L245DT was manufactured from 1977 to 1982. Assuming best case a 1982 model, in good condition, good paint, little to no rust, good tires, all services kept up, etc. figure about $2800 to $3000 for the tractor, maybe $3500 if it is in unusually good condition. Expect to pay as much as $7500 if you buy it from a retail dealer off his lot used. 


No. Cylinders: 3 
Displ. Cu. In.: 68 
No. Speeds: 8F-2R 
PTO H.P.: 22.35 
Approx Shipping Weight (lbs): 2345


----------

